# Camping security



## dmax (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

Not so much Kayak Camping, more camping and bringing my kayak. But mods, please move if you think it should be in the other forum.

I am just wondering what people do to secure their kayak when camping. I'll be in a camping park, not an isolated beach and while I will be yakking sometimes I'll be doing other stuff and will want to leave my kayak behind with the tent. Any ideas on how to secure it so it can't be nicked. Or am I worrying needlessly?

Thanks in advance,
Dec


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The few times I've done that sort of stuff I've taken a bike cable lock (chain/cable and padlock will do fine if you already have them). Having a Hobie, I've just put the cable through mirage drive slot and tied to to a tree/post/vehicle. If you're using your vehicle at times, and don't want to take the kayak with you, and don't have a tree or post to tie the kayak too then this method won't work for you.


----------



## dmax (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Befriend the local grey nomads that don't leave camp during the day and let them know to keep an eye out for you.

2. I made up a cable from nylon coated braided SS wire, I think it is 5mm. Put a loop on each end using wire sages, (just pushed cable through to form loop and belted it flat with a hammer as I didn't have a sage tool.) This was then looped through scuppers on my viking profish but the evo presents a challenge to this approach. Maybe through the handles and hope for dumb crooks without screw drivers.....

3. keep it on your roof with one of the new lock racks - http://kayakspecialists.com.au/acce...rack-double-sup-2272014-01-23-04-36-38-detail

Kev


----------



## dmax (Jan 21, 2014)

Ultimately something like the lock rack is the way I want to go. Just tight on funds right now. What's a grey nomad?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

dmax said:


> What's a grey nomad?


Geriatric old people who travel the country in caravans enjoying life, and as Kev said will watch it for you, particularly if they get a feed of fish. 
PS I am a gerri so know it's good advice.


----------



## dmax (Jan 21, 2014)

ha ha. I'd better bring my rod.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

In addition to chains etc
get a few of the magnetic window alarms off ebay for less than $2 each. Tie one end to the yak and another to something else, hidden of course. 
They are very loud and will easily wake up the grey nomads from their afternoon snooze

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Self-adhesiv ... 3f2881d5cc


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought a cheap but tough bike lock from Kmart to feed through the carry handle or it fits through the scupper holes, it is a combination lock and the wire has a rubber coating to prevent scratching your yak, you can lock it to your roof rack, a tree, fence or anything else that cant be uprooted quickly, also roof rack companies as well as 4x4 dealers like ARB or TJM have lockable tie down straps that will halt would be light fingers in their tracks. Happy yakking.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

My Bull Arab is available for hire.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

My cousin got really badly injured during a tent bash on the banks of the brisbane river near esk.
Morons just sneak up and bash the sleeping campers with branches and the like. 
pretty terrifying.
Ever since then i always sleep with an axe next to me in the tent.
Thats my security


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

StevenM said:


> filthy said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to chains etc
> ...


get several , I had a few duds but the seller will gladly refund. Make sure to contact them first before doing a negative review. can still use the batteries from the duds.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

If you've got scuppers you can trying something like this to secure your yak to your roof racks http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301106595940

Marty


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Obviously easier with a Hobie as the Mirage drive slot makes for an easy place to loop a cable.
I use a stainless steel cable secured to van chassis when not using yak and attached to the large aluminium bar at the front of of my ute tray when on top of the ute canopy


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

grinner said:


> Morons just sneak up and bash the sleeping campers with branches and the like.
> pretty terrifying.


Serious? If that's the case then I'm surprised that no ones been accidentally seriously injured by an over vigilant camper!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> Ever since then i always sleep with an axe next to me in the tent.
> Thats my security


Grinz, you should be over in Anselmo's Come-on Inn propping up the bar with a story like that


----------

